# Brooks Brothers new College Line



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

good for those of us with a school in the mix...excited to see what they come up with...

https://fashionista.com/2011/06/which-15-colleges-did-brooks-brothers-deem-worthy-of-their-own-clothing-lines/


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Interesting. The Harvard Coop sold Brooks Brothers OCBDs as recently as 5 years ago (tagged "BB for the Coop" or something like that).


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Um... seriously? Yale didn't make the list?


----------



## perpetualscholar (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, but no small New England schools (Amherst, Babson, Bates, Colby, Wesleyan, etc.) either....


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

straw sandals said:


> Um... seriously? Yale didn't make the list?


They might have an exclusive arrangement w/ Press


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

From Wikipedia, enrollments of the Prep 15 (including grad students):

1. Harvard - 21,225
2. Princeton - 7,567
3. Stanford - 15,319
4. Cornell - 20,939
5. Georgetown - 16,437
6. Vanderbilt - 12,714
7. Boston College - 14,640
8. Notre Dame - 11,733
9. The U.S. Naval Academy - 4,400
10. Auburn - 25,078
11. University of Virginia - 19,784
12. New York University - 43,404
13. Ohio State University - 63,217
14. Universities of Alabama - 30,232
15. University of Georgia - 34,885

Enrollments of some schools commonly thought to be "preppy" (also including grad students, where applicable):

Trinity College - 2,608
Connecticut College - 1,916
Bates College - 1,752
Bowdoin College - 1,777
Colby College - 1,825
Amherst College - 1,744
Williams College - 2,173
St. Lawrence University - 2,283
Dartmouth College - 5,987
Sewanee - 1,560
Washington and Lee University - 2,173
Hampden-Sydney College - 1,106
Sweet Briar College - 735

So they're targeting current college students... I think Brooks Brothers' methodology should be apparent. The only outliers are Dartmouth and Navy -- I wonder why?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

No Hampshire College? Come on guys.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> 8. Notre Dame


This actually surprises me. One, because the University keeps a death grip on its trademarks (my diploma doesn't have an "®" next to the university name but my diploma frame does), and also because it has what everyone thought were pretty exclusive licensing agreements with other manufacturers already. Also, who knew ND was that "preppy"? Vast swathes of the student body are from the Midwest or the west coast, and the place is so infernally cold the whole school year that the only attire most people get to show off much are NASA-qualified overcoats.

At the same time, I can't say I'm displeased, as long as they turn the project over to the folks who make their traditional clothes and not the clowns responsible for some of the recent stuff.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Nothing screams WASP like Notre Dame


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like Texas is in some good company being left out.


----------



## caravan70 (Mar 18, 2010)

leisureclass said:


> No Hampshire College? Come on guys.


My understanding is that Hampshire has an exclusive branding agreement with a guy who sits in front of Thorne's Marketplace in Northampton selling fair-trade rasta beads and "distressed" tie-dye shirts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Can't say I understand BB's choice of schools to be included in this effort, preppy, ivy, size of the potential customer base(s) or otherwise. Perhaps there is some body of consumer research that indicates the alumni of the selected schools are simply more willing to squander their money on paraphernalia associated with their respective alma-mater's?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

caravan70 said:


> My understanding is that Hampshire has an exclusive branding agreement with a guy who sits in front of Thorne's Marketplace in Northampton selling fair-trade rasta beads and "distressed" tie-dye shirts.


Haha. Glad you've heard of my alma mater. Most people think it's in New Hampshire. That said, don't believe SNL, it's not just a school for trustafarians. There's also lots of hipsters, punks, frisbee jocks, gamers, preps... a whole range of other stereotypes that get forgotten about with all the hippie jokes.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

RE: U.S. Naval Academy, does BB intend to sell cadets their uniforms? I wouldn't think the student body there would have much use for civilian attire, no matter how nice it is.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Corcovado said:


> RE: U.S. Naval Academy, does BB intend to sell cadets their uniforms? I wouldn't think the student body there would have much use for civilian attire, no matter how nice it is.


They ALREADY do via the Navy Exchanges at Newport and elsewhere...they make a dress blue officer uniform, shirt, tie.

As to the list - #13: Ohio State? Really?

Oh wait, the ' "new" Brooks Bros.' chose these schools based on marketing information, and which I'm sure will target;

A. student bodies have predatory credit-card offers to new students on day one of school 
B. have large alumni organizations, etc.
C. Other 'marketable' logos/branding

This is just another unfortunately reality of the new Brooks...


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps there is some body of consumer research that indicates the alumni of the selected schools are simply more willing to squander their money on paraphernalia associated with their respective alma-maters?


Well, that would be ND.



EastVillageTrad said:


> As to the list - #13: Ohio State? Really?


The entire infernal state of Ohio is one huge OSU fan club. The student body may be largely made up of mattress-burning and memorabilia-selling thugs, but there are so many people in the state dedicated to the OSU brand that they'll find more than enough people to make it worthwhile.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Looks like Texas is in some good company being left out.


Amen to that! Besides your and my "state school" alma maters, I figured that SMU would be prominent on that list. Guess not. Or maybe this is a trial run to gauge interest before expanding.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Titus_A said:


> Well, that would be ND.
> 
> The entire infernal state of Ohio is one huge OSU fan club. The student body may be largely made up of mattress-burning and memorabilia-selling thugs, but there are so many people in the state dedicated to the OSU brand that they'll find more than enough people to make it worthwhile.


When I was a kid, in the days before the interstate system went every where, many road went through Columbus. On US 23 near the campus wias a hamburg joint, circa 1955, with a 60 foot sign in the form of Brutus Buckeye, the school mascot. I realized then and there that the only time I ever wanted to be in Columbus was driving through.

My in laws, none of whom went to school there, and who are otherwise normal productive Americans, are OSU fans; two of them started an OSU football trivia site and maintained it for two years.

What is particularly irritating are those alumni who exhibit there insecurity by insisting it be called by the long version of its name, "The Ohio State University" .

Still there are those of us, especially from the N.W. part of the state (My home is 2 miles from the state line) who are not OSU fans but Michigan fans.Some are actually brave enough to have bumper stickers that say Favorite teams 1 Michigan, 2 who ever is playing Ohio State. Schools and some businesses have a color day the Friday before the game where people wear either Red or Blue. My daughter did not want to get in the middle and always wore green claiming she supported Michigan State.

My point, and a small point at that, is that while it may look to the rest of the world that the entire infernal state of Ohio is one huge OSU fan club there are a few of us who did not drink the Kool Aid.

P.S. Even as a football factory Ohio State is behind the times, forcing players to sell memorabilia, when another factory has shown it is simpler to just give the money to the player's dad.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> My point, and a small point at that, is that while it may look to the rest of the world that the entire infernal state of Ohio is one huge OSU fan club there are a few of us who did not drink the Kool Aid.


I've seen Michigan paraphernalia while in Ohio: I always assumed the people displaying it were transplants. I agree that the insistence of describing the school using a definite article is among the more irritating habits of OSU fans. And while I am somewhat saddened that a gentleman as fine as akirshner is a Michigan fan, I apologize for implying that he might have been an OSU devotee.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Titus_A said:


> I've seen Michigan paraphernalia while in Ohio: I always assumed the people displaying it were transplants. I agree that the insistence of describing the school using a definite article is among the more irritating habits of OSU fans. And while I am somewhat saddened that a gentleman as fine as akirshner is a Michigan fan, I apologize for implying that he might have been an OSU devotee.


I'm always for the team my 14 year old boy wants, I want him to be happy. Otherwise I use a formulaic method that does not require me to weigh intangibles and which I can refer to if anyone asks who I am for: I'm for which ever school is higher in the U S News and World Report academic ratings.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't resist / It was only a matter of time.

Goooooooo Dawgs!
Sick 'em!
Woofwoofwoofwoofwoof.........

Yea...I live in Athens.


----------



## jradish (Mar 31, 2011)

Brooksfan said:


> Nothing screams WASP like Notre Dame


White Anglo Saxon Papist?


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

jradish said:


> White Anglo Saxon Papist?


I was wondering...


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Looks like Texas is in some good company being left out.


Not surprising. I don't see the burnt orange as being prominent in the preppy bastions.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

jradish said:


> White Anglo Saxon Papist?


Well played.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

According to the launched today, Columbia and Yale are included in the line while Harvard and University of Georgia is not, contrary to what the original article published.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

Ditto the kudos. With shtick like that you should seek a summer position as a toomler at The Concord or Grossingers. You have great potential in stand-up.

As a duLac alumnus who is not nor has ever been nor will ever be a Roman Catholic, I prefer the following alternative WASP definition for my posse - White Anglo Saxon Presbyterian.

Also bet Gene Smith, The Ohio State University Athletic Director and Notre Dame alum thought he could juice up some incremental revenues by ten or twelve thousand m Tressel authorized OSU sweater vests through the BB channel. What a difference a month makes!



Titus_A said:


> Well played.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Aug 26, 2010)

War Eagle! 



rbstc123 said:


> Can't resist / It was only a matter of time.
> 
> Goooooooo Dawgs!
> Sick 'em!
> ...


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

DFPyne said:


> According to the launched today, Columbia and Yale are included in the line while Harvard and University of Georgia is not, contrary to what the original article published.


Very surprised to see Yale, as noted before has traditionally been associated with JPress. No Harvard? Wonder why. Duke and Ole Miss should be there too but I guess that's too many southern schools.

The samples actually look tasteful. Was thinking the worse and they'd over-abercrombie the image, but the school logos are subtle enough.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I know that as a alumnus of the Univerity of Alabama, and resident of the State of Alabama that just about anything with the school's logo on it will sell. The same goes for Auburn and the University of Georgia.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Now everyone can look like they work in the faculty dining room.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> Not surprising. I don't see the burnt orange as being prominent in the preppy bastions.


Definitely not. Though given UT's status as the #1 money maker off longhorn licensed stuff the last few years, I was a little surprised.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Corcovado said:


> RE: U.S. Naval Academy, does BB intend to sell cadets their uniforms? I wouldn't think the student body there would have much use for civilian attire, no matter how nice it is.


Maybe not the student body, but certainly the parents, and the alumni pool.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Definitely not. Though given UT's status as the #1 money maker off longhorn licensed stuff the last few years, I was a little surprised.


But at the same time, why would Texas mess with something that works? And Texas, as large as it is, can't be BB's best per-capita market.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

UGA didn't make it?!?!?! That article misled me.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> But at the same time, why would Texas mess with something that works? And Texas, as large as it is, can't be BB's best per-capita market.


Both true.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Both true.


Actually I think everyone has been hitting on the head, somewhat indirectly. Do you think Brooks Brothers as a company in its current form wouldn't try and squeeze every dollar it could from including as many schools as possible? I'm pretty sure BB ran into a LOT of universities having stringent licensing deals and agreements that precluded some schools from even being considered. Instead of bowing to the fact that BB no long has the pull with the college crowd as they used to, they instead said it's only go to be THIS list of schools, to create an air of exclusivity. It's not that they WON'T do it, they CAN'T.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

BorderBandit said:


> Actually I think everyone has been hitting on the head, somewhat indirectly. Do you think Brooks Brothers as a company in its current form wouldn't try and squeeze every dollar it could from including as many schools as possible? I'm pretty sure BB ran into a LOT of universities having stringent licensing deals and agreements that precluded some schools from even being considered. Instead of bowing to the fact that BB no long has the pull with the college crowd as they used to, they instead said it's only go to be THIS list of schools, to create an air of exclusivity. It's not that they WON'T do it, they CAN'T.


Amen, and it probably worked both ways: some schools who'd love to sell with BB were precluded by their licensing contracts. This whole "branding" thing is as exclusive as a bank, you got money, come on down!


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

straw sandals said:


> Um... seriously? Yale didn't make the list?


Yale sucks.


----------

